# metformin and spotting on cd15



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi I have pcos and been on this journey for 14 years.

Question.... I've been put on metformin and I took first pill on cd1 as af turned up same day. I started at one pill 500mg first 8 days and then increased to two.  It's now cd 15 and I've had spotting... just on wiping..lots of cm as well.  Bms on cd13 with cd14 showing ovary activity.  
Cd15 spotting, bloating, moody, restless, spots and stomach ache. Plus after noticed spotting I had cramps, hips and lower back ache.

Is this Ok Is this a good thing? I didn't bus tonight as I was concerned.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't ever had metaformin but some of what you report sounds like ovulation.

There is a thread for ladies on metaformin on the PCOS thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you, i have posted but a lot of the ladies seem to be having tx as well...hopefully someone will help soon.  Im now cd 20 and have White lotion type CM.


----------

